# How's CC running for everyone now? Nice and fast?



## Shaun (23 Nov 2011)

Hopefully the database tweaks that have been applied over the past couple of days should have made things work faster - faster even than the previous software.

How's everyone finding it - speed wise?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MacB (23 Nov 2011)

seems good here, having studiously ignored the trial period on the new software I'm finally finding my way round


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> seems good here, having studiously ignored the trial period on the new software I'm finally finding my way round



Funnily enough there were less then 200 people who actually tried the test site, so I expect a lot of CCers are getting a similar baptism of fire!!!


----------



## MacB (23 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> Funnily enough there were less then 200 people who actually tried the test site, so I expect a lot of CCers are getting a similar baptism of fire!!!


 
Hey man, you know the deal, we're lazy and we like to whinge and have our hands held, a true reflection of the British populace


----------



## aberal (23 Nov 2011)

I got your post before you sent it.


----------



## philk56 (23 Nov 2011)

Yes, looks good. Certainly speeded up since Monday. Well done!


----------



## guitarpete247 (23 Nov 2011)

Seems good. I had a look at the trial version but didn't post. Finding my way around slowly.

What I want to know is. Is there still a Members map and how many posts have I (and others) made?


----------



## Crackle (23 Nov 2011)

Running quicker now, had a few unavailable moments this late am (11ish). Still a bit slow jumping to the first unread post once it loads a thread.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Nov 2011)

Some of us put the effort in to test the new site Shaun, others are just take take take.

*cough*MacB

Actually one benefit of the change is not only do we not have to look at Al circa 1987, it's also removed that bloody 'formerly known as MacBludgeon' title that he had for longer than he was actually know as MacBludgeon.


----------



## theclaud (23 Nov 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Some of us put the effort in to test the new site Shaun, others are just take take take.
> 
> *cough*MacB
> 
> Actually one benefit of the change is not only do we not have to look at Al circa 1987, it's also removed that bloody 'formerly known as MacBludgeon' title that he had for longer than he was actually know as MacBludgeon.


 
Perhaps he was too busy out riding his bike to test the new site?


Oh, wait...


----------



## MacB (23 Nov 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Some of us put the effort in to test the new site Shaun, others are just take take take.
> 
> *cough*MacB
> 
> Actually one benefit of the change is not only do we not have to look at Al circa 1987, it's also removed that bloody 'formerly known as MacBludgeon' title that he had for longer than he was actually know as MacBludgeon.


 
 I removed that myself, but I never put it there originally, I think I could have done it before but didn't know how and was too lazy to find out.

I did type in the 'Need a New Avatar' and am amazed you haven't offered any kind suggestions yet.


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2011)

guitarpete247 said:


> What I want to know is. Is there still a Members map and how many posts have I (and others) made?



Members map will make a return, yes - on my to-do list ... 

To view post (they're called 'messages' now) count just click on any avatar and it'll show you the user info in the popup member card.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MacB (23 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> Perhaps he was too busy out riding his bike to test the new site?
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...


 
Oh Ho, Xmas has come early, teaming up with 3BM, I thought better of you


----------



## theclaud (23 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> Oh Ho, Xmas has come early, teaming up with 3BM,* I thought better of you*


 
That was silly of you.


----------



## Crackle (23 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> That was silly of you.


He's failed to notice my Like to 3bm's post. It's all a bit new, he'll get there eventually...


----------



## MacB (23 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> That was silly of you.


 
That's me all round, my original reply was along the lines of being Double Teamed by TC and 3BM but I thought I'd change it to save on some horrific mental images...and see how my kindness was rewarded!!!


----------



## MacB (23 Nov 2011)

Crackle said:


> He's failed to notice my Like to 3bm's post. It's all a bit new, he'll get there eventually...


 
No but he'll be switching that bit off when he finds a way


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Nov 2011)

Crackle said:


> He's failed to notice my Like to 3bm's post. It's all a bit new, he'll get there eventually...


 
He'll be fine when he finds the 'For Sale' section.


----------



## Davidc (23 Nov 2011)

Faster than I've ever seen CC.

Must have reached a downhill with 2 chevrons on it.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2011)

Generally faster, but with the occasional hiccup. I experienced a delay of about 10-15 seconds when submitting a post a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## StuAff (23 Nov 2011)

Shaun, is there a way of setting up the mobile site on a phone and the regular version otherwise? I had that on the old site, but at the moment I keep having to switch between one and the other- not ideal...!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Nov 2011)

faster than a Campagnolo Neutreno!


----------



## Mozzy (23 Nov 2011)

Again fine here in Zomerset on Hampsterwheel-band. Had a glitch around mid morning when site refused to load for a while. Tried netbook and same there. Rebooted Hampster and it made no difference. Got bored, did some chores (if I must) tried again an hour later and perfick. Been perfick ever since.


----------



## Lisa21 (23 Nov 2011)

Its faster than a racehorse with a stick of ginger up its bum 

Put a bit of icing on it, and a cherry, and it will be perfik


----------



## NormanD (23 Nov 2011)

It's glitchy .. slow .. misses things .. take a wobbler from time to time .. looks bald .. doesn't do as it's told and it's off and on more times than a £3 whores knickers ... That's enough about me! .. the servers running fine


----------



## User269 (23 Nov 2011)

I've got renewal/update fatigue with this and most other sites I use.

It was fine before. So was the BBC weather site etc. etc...........jeez.............every time I visit the bathroom it's been redesigned and they've moved the WC................and to add insult to injury you ask me what I think of the new bathroom??

IDGAF!


----------



## Danny (23 Nov 2011)

Fast - and I am connecting over wifi on an East Coast train back to York


----------



## Norm (23 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> That's me all round


MacB, you missed a full stop in the middle of that sentence.


----------



## MacB (23 Nov 2011)

Norm said:


> MacB, you missed a full stop in the middle of that sentence.


 
What, so the lightweight heavyweight's piling in now as well, I'm off to sulk and carry on looking into just how big they make the Craghoppers trousers


----------



## Norm (23 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> ...carry on looking into just how big they make the Craghoppers trousers


 Chuffing huge, chap, to the extent that I don't need the largest size.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Nov 2011)

I'll get used to it.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Nov 2011)

Danny said:


> Fast - and I am connecting over wifi on an East Coast train back to York


 
Free for the first 15 minutes- captive audience I suppose!


----------



## Milemuncher (24 Nov 2011)

At least as fast as it was before - once I have found where I want to be, but that's down to my processing speed, not the computers!


----------



## Peteaud (24 Nov 2011)

All good here


----------



## jonny jeez (24 Nov 2011)

few hiccups...logged me out a few times while trying to post...plus my inbox up the spout showing posts from eons ago.Otherwise is fast smooth and shiny


----------



## snorri (24 Nov 2011)

It seemed to be fine for me by Tuedsay night, been running smoothly since then.
Although I might not have mastered all of the new facilities yet.


----------

